# peptide and gh usage



## number5 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey I'm just curious about how this works.  If you have a vile with a puck in the bottom of it and you take a measured amount of water and inject into the vile and mix until the puck is dissolved.  Then you draw what you are going pin.  What happans to what is left in the vile?  Do you have to draw it all at once and store some?  How do you use what is left over?  I'm jist curious how that works and I'm having a hard time figuring it out.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 3, 2014)

number5 said:


> Hey I'm just curious about how this works.  If you have a vile with a puck in the bottom of it and you take a measured amount of water and inject into the vile and mix until the puck is dissolved.  Then you draw what you are going pin.  What happans to what is left in the vile?  Do you have to draw it all at once and store some?  How do you use what is left over?  I'm jist curious how that works and I'm having a hard time figuring it out.



You simply put it back into the fridge for storage. I am not sure what you are confused about


----------



## number5 (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh ok .   I just read some stuff wrong.   That's what I would think but I was told something different.  Thanks man.  You can delete this if you want.  Kind of a stupid question.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 3, 2014)

Puck lol 

no question is a stupid question man. Better to ask and find out the right answer.


----------



## bronco (Mar 3, 2014)

Do you know how to reconstitute the peptide/hgh


----------



## number5 (Mar 3, 2014)

I read some posts about it but I got kind of mixed up on how it worked.  I'm not about to run gh or peptide,  Iam just curious.  I'm not a doctor.


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 4, 2014)

Dude to be honest regardless how stupid it is its better to ask and get it right.... So ask away


----------

